# Mahindra Frontend Loader



## Gary McCormick (Jul 8, 2019)

Anyone know where Mahindra OEM loaders are manufactured? Want to order one for my 2013 (3016HST)







and didn't know if they are made overseas in India like the tractors. Went on their website no info there.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I believe some of their loaders were made by KMW (Kansas Machine Works).
Not sure if they made the loader for that tractor model or not.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can talk to these guys.
https://www.boehmtractor.com/invent...er/Loaders/ML115/Base--Shiner-Texas---4702481


----------

